# Clutch Engagement Problems



## nbanwart (Jul 1, 2014)

So today I noticed that my starter chewed off some of the teeth on my flywheel in my M6 05 GTO. Long story short I take off the trans, swap out the starter ring gear and life is good for the engine. However, now my clutch wants to disengage early, as in within the first 1/2" of travel or so, whereas before it would disengage slightly lower than halfway down the arc. The clutch worked excellent before this but now will slip if you pound it in anything higher than 2nd gear. I bled the system just to make sure that wasn't the cause but nope, same problem. Any ideas? I have a tick MC and a Spec clutch setup.


----------

